# Chameleon UI on Kickstarter



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi everybody,

maybe u already know it. U are now able to fund Chameleon UI Development on Kickstarter.

http://www.kickstart...your-android-ta

Chameleon is a UI especially for Tablets. In my opinion it's just great. Check that Video:






Regards,
Sven

PS: How I am able to disable the Mod Type / Mod Status information?


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

I wish there was a beta available to download, this looks awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Actually chameleon on kickstarter has been canceled. There's now a new funding site up and running. Check it out & fund.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gaborvida/chameleon-a-better-home-screen-for-your-android-ta-0


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

They're working also on a smartphone version of it:










check it out.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

The Project just entered BETA status for >5 Dollar Bakers.

Check it out here [incl. Market Link]:

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/02/chameloen-launcher-beta-begins-to-roll-out-another-month-until-official-launch-already-looks-great


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Anyone tried it so far? I tried it out on my TF101 and it seems to be laggy and the gmail widget was also not working correctly. Today came an update, so I will try that later today.


----------

